# How much do you ride?



## sinister_designs (Aug 26, 2011)

So I was wondering how much everyone rides?
Do you do most of your miles commuting or do you go out for rides?

I do about 50 a week purely commuting to and from work.


----------



## tystevens (Jul 10, 2008)

Depends a lot on the week, my schedule, family issues, weather, etc., etc.

Most of my mileage is commuting in a sense -- it is either from or to work. Shortest route is just under 11 miles. But I have a variety of routes I enjoy taking that range up to 40, and if my schedule is working for me, I'll often leave early and add 10 - 30 miles to the trip home. IMO, that is one of the great parts about commuting -- I'm already dressed and on the bike, and gonna have to shower and change when I get home anyway, so it really doesn't take a lot more out of my day to add 10 miles. The dowside is the backpack is almost always on, which gets old. Saturdays, if I ride the road, I'll usually do 20-50, depending again on the day and if I get up when my alarm goes off at 5 or take it easy and sleep for another hour! But at least half the time, if I have time to ride, Saturday is mtb day.

Overall, I'm between 0 and 160 miles in a week, can't really be more specific than that. Been doing it for 3 years now (I've had my bike 4 yrs, but didn't ride last year).


----------



## S2H (Jul 10, 2005)

1,200 mi a week.


----------



## Wilesthing (Jul 26, 2011)

*New rider*

I'm a fairly new rider, I bought my first bike 2 weeks ago. BUT, I come from a running background where 100 mile weeks were the norm for a few years. I would run twice M-F and once on Saturday and Sunday.

I rode 220 miles my first week, 240 the second. It felt pretty effortless because I'm used to getting up at 5 AM to run before work, now I'm just riding. I brought my bike to work and got in another 15 miles at lunch a few times each week as well. 

Not sure what the future holds for my cycling, but right now the following seems like a pretty manageable schedule for me:

M - 25 am, 15 pm
T - 30 am
W - 25 am, 15 pm
Th - 30 am
F - 25 am
S - 60-70
Su - 30-40

The biggest thing I've noticed is that I'm just as hungry all the time as when I was running, but I can't eat as much as I was because even though the mileage is double, the energy output is lower. Running 100 mpw I would eat about 3500 k/cal per day to maintain weight. Can't do that anymore.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I did about 1800 last year in total. This year, I'm at 1400ish of my 2000 mile goal. You'll find answers from 5 a week to over 1000 a week. Now if I had more time, the mileage would be way higher for me.


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

... I ride lots... commutes, errands and rec to training... lots.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I'm at a little short of 10 hours/week on average.

I get 5 hours a week "free" from commuting. The rest is discretionary riding. I vary throughout the season, though - I have some weeks where I only ride about 6 hours, and my heaviest this year was 16.4 hours.


----------



## sinister_designs (Aug 26, 2011)

tystevens said:


> Depends a lot on the week, my schedule, family issues, weather, etc., etc.
> 
> Most of my mileage is commuting in a sense -- it is either from or to work. Shortest route is just under 11 miles. But I have a variety of routes I enjoy taking that range up to 40, and if my schedule is working for me, I'll often leave early and add 10 - 30 miles to the trip home. IMO, that is one of the great parts about commuting -- I'm already dressed and on the bike, and gonna have to shower and change when I get home anyway, so it really doesn't take a lot more out of my day to add 10 miles. The dowside is the backpack is almost always on, which gets old. Saturdays, if I ride the road, I'll usually do 20-50, depending again on the day and if I get up when my alarm goes off at 5 or take it easy and sleep for another hour! But at least half the time, if I have time to ride, Saturday is mtb day.
> 
> Overall, I'm between 0 and 160 miles in a week, can't really be more specific than that. Been doing it for 3 years now (I've had my bike 4 yrs, but didn't ride last year).


I agree on since you are already in your cycling clothes why not add a few extra miles, i do that a few days a week for the ride home. I would like to do about 20-25 extra but want to work up on my fitness a bit first so that I keep enjoying it.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

tystevens said:


> Depends a lot on the week, my schedule, family issues, weather, etc., etc.
> 
> Most of my mileage is commuting in a sense -- it is either from or to work. Shortest route is just under 11 miles. But I have a variety of routes I enjoy taking that range up to 40, and if my schedule is working for me, I'll often leave early and add 10 - 30 miles to the trip home. IMO, that is one of the great parts about commuting -- I'm already dressed and on the bike, and gonna have to shower and change when I get home anyway, so it really doesn't take a lot more out of my day to add 10 miles. The dowside is the backpack is almost always on, which gets old. Saturdays, if I ride the road, I'll usually do 20-50, depending again on the day and if I get up when my alarm goes off at 5 or take it easy and sleep for another hour! But at least half the time, if I have time to ride, Saturday is mtb day.
> 
> Overall, I'm between 0 and 160 miles in a week, can't really be more specific than that. Been doing it for 3 years now (I've had my bike 4 yrs, but didn't ride last year).


Yup, pretty much the same deal here. I'd love to have more time to ride but I have a career, wife and kid.

To the OP - I commute but it's less than 5 miles each way so I don't really count those miles. I can sometimes stretch it out by leaving early or getting home late after work but that backpack is a drag. I've been meaning to get a rack and panniers but just haven't yet. I can get out and ride during lunch sometimes but it's rare. So usually I go out 2x per week on a serious ride. One is about 30 miles, the other I try to get in about 50. If I can, I'll extend the commute one day and add another 15. I guess I average somewhere around 100/week on a normal week. But there are definitely the 0 mile weeks sometimes.


----------



## Akez (Aug 13, 2011)

During the fall/winter/spring (busy time of the year for me) I ride about 12 hours a week, with racing on weekends. During the summer around 20 hours or so.


----------



## jsidney (Aug 24, 2011)

I really don't know how much I do ride. I ride walk or run to every place I go so it is hard for me to give a good answer.

My minimum M-F is 7 miles but it is usually further than that. The only days I might not ride are Sat and Sun but I usually ride those days as well.


----------



## dannyjames1684 (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm newer to riding...just went on 5 mile jaunts to start. Now i commute 75-80 miles for M-F, and weekends i add a ride or two.


----------



## brianrparker (Aug 27, 2011)

I drive up armored vehicles in iraq for about a year so i ride 0M a week.


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

I do too about 50-60 miles just commuting but I also ride on the weekends anywhere from 20 to 60 miles and this coming Monday I will do my first century.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

5,000 to 6,000 per year.


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

0 right now...no bike


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

As much as the job, wife, and weather allow. Not nearly as many as I'd like, but other than pro racers, who gets ro ride as much as they'd like?


----------



## Gunnar75 (Feb 15, 2011)

10,000 per week is my goal but I might be short a few


----------



## Akez (Aug 13, 2011)

Gunnar75 said:


> 10,000 per week is my goal but I might be short a few


Thats it? Only 10,000 millimeters a week?


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

Last year, 6800 miles. This year, I'm on pace for about 6300. I usually ride four days per week and average 175 miles or so during the months we have DST in effect. When we revert to standard time and I ride only on the weekends, that drops to about 100 miles per week.


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

Only about 25-50 a week. I would like to get out more. Just get lazy at times, plus golf gets in the way of things as well.


----------



## Gunnar75 (Feb 15, 2011)

Miles, its a BHAG.


----------



## FNGRIDER (May 2, 2011)

Ive been averaging two 45 mile rides a week, sometimes I'll sneek in another 35 mile ride. Also I started swimming twice a week at 1 hr of lap swimming. Then when I have a mt. bike I'll ride single track on Saturdays, 15miles replacing the 35 miler.


----------



## Smoke2 (Jul 24, 2011)

Just got back into riding this summer.

July 234 miles
August 237 miles
Sept...so far 54.5 miles

Would love to get up to 500/month but time is not on my side so I get in what I can when I can.


----------



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

Usually about 3000 a season. I'm a big sissy when it gets cold and wet and don't ride much. This month sux big time. I'm nursing a sore back and feeling sorry for myself.


----------



## scott w (Aug 7, 2011)

I am just getting back into riding and have been riding around 50 to 100 miles a week.


----------



## alf1096 (Feb 7, 2008)

I just got 25 miles in 2 days and it was my very first 2 days on my new bike or any bike for that matter. Am working to a 100 mi a week goal but it will take time.


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

Scotty2Hotty said:


> 1,200 mi a week.


That's easy when you have a 125mile one way commute


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

I have about 8-10hrs a week to do excercise. Riding gets me about 100-125/week and the rest is spent running (maybe 20-25m/week)


----------



## Peter_leo (Aug 26, 2011)

as much as i can if the weathers not bad


----------



## Gunnar75 (Feb 15, 2011)

Seriously, I commute 2-3 day per week 35 miles round trip and 40-105 on weekends. A good month is 500 miles. My schedule is really busy so I ride as much as I can. 3 kids -family over cycling. I dont want my kids to remember me as a Dad who was always gone.

My youngest just went to kindergarden and I get Fridays off and since my wife is cyclist we will get a good long ride Fridays. Our whole family rides MTB together too!


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

spade2you said:


> As much as the job, wife, and weather allow. Not nearly as many as I'd like, but other than pro racers, who gets ro ride as much as they'd like?


I'm not a pro, but even when I can ride as much as I "want" (e.g., for the three-month period just ended, I rode 4,800 miles), the fact that I am consciously training means that there are many days when I ride less than I feel like, simply because my overall training plan calls for it. I wonder if long-time pros feel like that?


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I used to average 300-350 a week between my 70 mile a day commute to/from work and my weekend rides. As of May, I cut my mileage down to 100-150 miles a week due to a hernia surgery I had. During the pre-op, it was discovered that I have an enlarged heart and at 38, I decided to take it easy.


----------



## jeepseahawk (May 30, 2011)

I am doing between 75-100 a week, getting better now that I have a road bike. Preparing for a century.


----------



## mauiguy (Sep 7, 2011)

100 miles a week is my goal


----------



## taralon (Sep 1, 2011)

I've been trying to average 150+ the past month or so. My "long" ride has been anywhere from 50-75miles with a couple 30s thrown in there and at least 20 on every day the rest of the week. I'm not looking forwards to when weather shuts that down.


----------



## Squidly (May 17, 2011)

May: 44 miles
June: 178 Miles
July: 195 Miles
August: 396 Miles
Sept so far: 98 Miles


----------



## RickJP (Aug 11, 2011)

Between 60 and 75 miles a week. I ride every other day in the early mornings (limited to about 50 minutes), at least until South Florida is out of Hurricane season and the afternoon thunderstorms stop.


----------



## fuzzy (Jul 19, 2011)

I try to get in 10-12 miles a day on my Townie 21 D "comfort" bike. It is slower than a racing style road bike but it can be relaxing with my sansa clip for music. I am in the process of finding a faster road bike to ride some as well. I have one that was given to me but the frame is so large that it is torture after a few miles, but it is fast and I do enjoy the speed and different riding style. I think I want to alternate between both styles of bicycles.


----------



## ParkCity (May 11, 2011)

100 miles per week is my goal as well, June - Sept. Snow kicks in early up here, and we have a relatively short summer... Good living though!


----------



## sinister_designs (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow all you guys are putting me to shame! I am going in for ACL surgery in 2 weeks so will be off the bike for a while, but plan on doing a fair amount in my recovery.


----------



## acidrane (Aug 13, 2011)

i'm almost embarrassed to say..lol. about 25-30 miles a week tho i'm hoping that will go up with a road bike. i don't commute to work with my bike.


----------



## robc in wi (Sep 8, 2011)

I've ridden about 2000 miles since May, the most miles in over 10 years for me. At age 52 I'm riding and climbing like I was in my twenties, 30 lb weight loss and lots of group rides has made biking fun again.


----------



## TonyG (Aug 14, 2011)

In June, (after having been a lazy POS since getting out of the army in 1998) I decided to rid myself of at least 50 #'s and not look like my dad. I started running VERY slowly 

In mid july - I rolled over my ankle and took 3 fractures to the foot & 1 to the ankle. 

A couple of my friends are avid cyclists & convinced me to buy a road bike. 

I'm putting on about 200-225 miles/wk. I have young kids as well as owning a BBQ joint. I'd LOVE more time & miles, but...


----------



## Digger51 (May 12, 2006)

I am riding consistantly for the first time in years. I am doing about 30 to 40 miles per weeks at this point.

I am 53 and work an hour away from my home, so time is an issues.


----------



## Lick Skillet (Aug 21, 2011)

175/week


----------



## cpltomcat (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey!

I was riding about 100 miles a week to and from my girlfriend's house for the last 6 months. Bit more difficult to find the motivation now I'm in a different country, especially one that's 15 degrees Centigrade colder haha!

Hat off to the ladies and gents doing 3 to x times more than that!


----------



## butlerrider (Feb 9, 2009)

Scotty2Hotty said:


> 1,200 mi a week.


You ROCK. I thought I was doing good at 900 mi/wk @ 26 mph average. You are blowing me away. Gotta eat more goo or get better shoes or something. Studying Bicycling magazine should help.


----------



## jsidney (Aug 24, 2011)

52 miles today running errands.


----------



## RichM76 (Jun 11, 2011)

I ride about 120 miles a week depending on weather. Here in Florida I ride more in the fall and winter.


----------



## volrus (Sep 13, 2011)

New guy here and since I can't find my answer through search and can't start a new thread until I get 5 posts I'll post my question here. My question is actually "how much SHOULD I ride" as a brand spankin' new rider? I'm wanting to gradually build up my physical fitness (I'm a clydesdale) and my ability to ride as much as 60 miles eventually. So basically I'm looking for a couch to X miles kind of thing. So far I've done two rides with my new bike (Felt Z85) a 3.5 mile and a 5 mile ride. As I was doing the rides I thought I was going to die but when I got back home I realized I wasn't really tired which told me I didn't do enough. Another good indicator that I didn't do enough was that I wasn't sore at all the next day (other than my rear end). Any help?


----------



## Akez (Aug 13, 2011)

volrus said:


> New guy here and since I can't find my answer through search and can't start a new thread until I get 5 posts I'll post my question here. My question is actually "how much SHOULD I ride" as a brand spankin' new rider? I'm wanting to gradually build up my physical fitness (I'm a clydesdale) and my ability to ride as much as 60 miles eventually. So basically I'm looking for a couch to X miles kind of thing. So far I've done two rides with my new bike (Felt Z85) a 3.5 mile and a 5 mile ride. As I was doing the rides I thought I was going to die but when I got back home I realized I wasn't really tired which told me I didn't do enough. Another good indicator that I didn't do enough was that I wasn't sore at all the next day (other than my rear end). Any help?


Next day soreness is not a good indicator of how much you should ride.


----------



## volrus (Sep 13, 2011)

Akez said:


> Next day soreness is not a good indicator of how much you should ride.


Thanks, I come from more of a running/jogging background and a good indicator of how hard you pushed yourself was usually if you were a little sore (not too sore) the next morning. Any pointers on how much a totally new person should be riding? I'm NOT in very good physical condition since I quit running over a year ago.


----------



## Akez (Aug 13, 2011)

volrus said:


> Thanks, I come from more of a running/jogging background and a good indicator of how hard you pushed yourself was usually if you were a little sore (not too sore) the next morning. Any pointers on how much a totally new person should be riding? I'm NOT in very good physical condition since I quit running over a year ago.


I just sent you a PM to help you out individually and that everyone else doesn't keep getting emails about this thread.


----------



## volrus (Sep 13, 2011)

Akez said:


> I just sent you a PM to help you out individually and that everyone else doesn't keep getting emails about this thread.


Thanks so much for your help! I typed a nice response but it wouldn't let me send it to you because I don't have 6 posts yet LOL. Anyway, thanks very much for the helpful info. I'm going to try it and will let you know how it goes!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Akez said:


> I just sent you a PM to help you out individually and that everyone else doesn't keep getting emails about this thread.


FYI, there's an option in the account settings where members can opt in or out of getting email notifications when subscribed threads are updated. 

That aside, while PM's certainly have their place, I think offering advice via PM subverts the positive aspects of a forum. I'm not saying you're doing so, but if you were to offer volrus questionable advice via PM, another member couldn't respond remarking why they have an alternate viewpoint. It's natural for threads to evolve, and as discussions progress new info is usually brought to light. Also, this being a beginner's forum, by PM'ing you're preventing others with similar concerns the options to gain potential knowledge.

End rant.


----------



## TnShooter (Sep 8, 2011)

Ive only had my bike about 3 weeks. Im too big to be comfortable as well. Lol. And i'd like some advice on about howmuch and often i should be riding too. Earlier this year i had spine surgery which gave me great use of my legs again. I was at a straight legged slow limp for about 2 yrs before this. Ive been riding 11-22 miles per ride at the moment. I have the most beautiful park to ride in here where i live so no excuses. Glad to meet yall. This is my first post btw. Lol


----------



## houstanrojas (Aug 4, 2011)

me doing about 50 mi a week.


----------



## taralon (Sep 1, 2011)

I started back into riding in March of this year. The first few weeks I was doing good to get 12-15 miles a day in, with rest stops at the halfway point. Before I did a lowside slide last week, I was up to 20-30 miles a day most days of the week, with no rest stops, and one day of the week doing 50-75. I added 5 miles to my daily distance every week until I hit 30 miles in a day, then eased out of taking a rest, and then added more miles on one of my weekend rides. The first month, I was soreish most every day when I first got up in the morning, but after the second month I only really have that when I push too far on the long day ride. 



volrus said:


> Thanks, I come from more of a running/jogging background and a good indicator of how hard you pushed yourself was usually if you were a little sore (not too sore) the next morning. Any pointers on how much a totally new person should be riding? I'm NOT in very good physical condition since I quit running over a year ago.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

volrus said:


> New guy here and since I can't find my answer through search and can't start a new thread until I get 5 posts I'll post my question here. My question is actually "how much SHOULD I ride" as a brand spankin' new rider? I'm wanting to gradually build up my physical fitness (I'm a clydesdale) and my ability to ride as much as 60 miles eventually. So basically I'm looking for a couch to X miles kind of thing. So far I've done two rides with my new bike (Felt Z85) a 3.5 mile and a 5 mile ride. As I was doing the rides I thought I was going to die but when I got back home I realized I wasn't really tired which told me I didn't do enough. Another good indicator that I didn't do enough was that I wasn't sore at all the next day (other than my rear end). Any help?


When I decided to try again to rehab my knee, and get it right, I started with three thirty-minute rides and increased 10%/week. I use time, not miles, but as long as you're doing fairly similar rides, either is a good way to track volume. Just pick one and be consistent.

If pedaling continuously for a half hour is a bit much, I think the Couch to 5k plan would be pretty applicable - substitute soft-pedaling and pedaling a little harder for walking and running.

Cycling is all about efficiency, so if you're having trouble pedaling the whole time, also look at your form, and whether you're riding too hard. I like to keep my gearing at the lowest resistance that still lets me pedal smoothly. In the past, I've done drills at even lower resistance to try to clean up my stroke.


----------



## coolaidn (Sep 4, 2011)

I've had my bike a week and I've gotten in 65 miles so far.


----------



## cycmike (May 12, 2011)

Been riding for almost a year and have over 1200 miles. I try to get in 65-75 during the week and 35-50 on the weekends. Plus a spin class or two.
For others just beginning, I would say, if you are healthy and it feels good (other than muscle soreness, which I happen to like) ride as much as you can. I read somewhere that it doesn't get easier, you just get better.


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

This May I decided until it snowed I would not drive my car, and I haven't! I do about 75 miles a week commuting, and another 20 errand running, and 25 to 50 fun riding. So I have done alot of biking, a little over 2k since May I just recently decided to sell my car and run my commuter this winter as well, getting all ready with homemade studded tires and some warm stuff. Can't wait for snow now!


----------



## sadoering (Aug 7, 2011)

I've been more determined this summer - did about 1000 on a mountain bike, including my first century ride ever. It wasn't too bad, but I started shopping for road bikes soon after.

I started riding a road bike in late July and have logged almost another 1000 since then. I've done a few more century rides - and my longest ride at 130 miles. I have access to a great paved bike trail - about 60 miles one way. We live on the north end - so doing the whole trail round trip got me to 130 by the time I rode to the trail from our house. No traffic to worry about - other than other cyclists!


----------



## votoms888 (Sep 14, 2011)

Just got my bike last week. Logged 5kms, 10kms, and 21kms so far. Really want to get my body back in shape. There are no hills in my area other than two bridge spans. My friend will allow me to upgrade my bike even more once I reach 100kms total and my wife says I can get another bike when I hit 1000kms logged. =D Only issue is that now starts our 6months of RAIN...Vancouver, B.C. fyi.


----------

